# Invertir señal de audio.



## anfis (May 16, 2008)

Gente, alguien sabe como desfasar una señal analogica. O sea si se reproduce la original y la desfasada a la vez no deberia escucharse nada ya que se anulan.
Gracias. Espero que se entienda.

Lo que necesito exactamente es generar una señal invertida de la original.
Por ejemplo si genero un tono de determinada frecuencia x, invertirla para que se cancelen y no escuchar nada.
Con Cool Edit Pro se lo puede hacer pero yo necesito hacerlo por hardware en tiempo real.

Espero que se entienda.

Gracias


----------



## Mark TLLZ (May 17, 2008)

no se si sea igual q en la corriente alterna... metiendo un capasitor o una inductancia... con eso la corriente electrica monofasica le das un angulo de 90º y la haces trifasica... invesigare sobre eso...


----------



## El nombre (May 17, 2008)

Para desfasar los grados precisos que desees lo puedes hacer através  de un Amplificador operacional.
Repecto a eso de "si se reproduce a la vez se anulan" habría que ver en que momento.

Saludos

PD con un condensador puedes hacerlo


----------



## Gabf (May 17, 2008)

amp. base comun?


----------



## Fogonazo (May 17, 2008)

anfis dijo:
			
		

> Gente, alguien sabe como desfasar una señal analogica de audio a 90 grados. O sea si se reproduce la original y la desfasada a la vez no deberia escucharse nada ya que se anulan.
> Gracias. Espero que se entienda.




Para lograr que se cancelen entre si deben estar desfasadas 180º no 90º (Fase y Contrafase)

Me parece que lo que buscas es esto:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-200w-ampliable-400w-3234/


----------



## Dano (May 18, 2008)

Desfasando la señal a 90 grados tal ves obtengas un efecto envolvente, nunca lo e probado.

http://www.sound.whsites.net/project103.htm


----------



## anfis (May 18, 2008)

Lo que necesito exactamente es generar una señal invertida de la original.
Por ejemplo si genero un tono de determinada frecuencia x, invertirla para que se cancelen y no escuchar nada.
Con Cool Edit Pro se lo puede hacer pero yo necesito hacerlo por hardware en tiempo real.
Espero que se entienda.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 18, 2008)

Leiste el link que puse ?


----------



## Fogonazo (May 19, 2008)

Este es un inversor de señal (El mas sensillo que se puede hacer), o desfasador de 180º, que tambien se emplea para la configuracion puente (Bridge)


----------



## anfis (May 19, 2008)

Gracias fogonazo lo voy a probar.
Abz.


----------



## Gabf (May 19, 2008)

con eso se pueden armar esos auriculares que elminan el ruido externo no?


----------



## Fogonazo (May 20, 2008)

Gabf dijo:
			
		

> con eso se pueden armar esos auriculares que elminan el ruido externo no?



SI.
El problema es ajustar la ganancia en forma exacta al nivel de ruido para lograr la cancelacion, cualquier difencia de nivel entre la señal amplificada y el nivel de ruido se traduce como mas ruido

Hace tiempo hubo un post sobre como cancelar el ruido externo.


----------



## bruno_nqn (May 16, 2012)

ufff!! que es viejo este post  pero bue...
Holas gente, de hace rato que no me pasaba por esta pagina porque estuve ocupado con la facu  pero de repente se me dio por volver con un problema que tengo en un ampli que tengo armado de hace rato ya jeje...
El asunto es, en ese circuito desfasador del que habla fogonazo, seria el generador de alterna mi entrada y A y B las salidas ya desfasadas no es cierto?.
Otra cosa, al amplificador al que le quiero agregar ese circuito es un STK4191II el cual es un amplificador estereo de 50W+50W con 4 ohms minimos de carga.
Este circuito estaria en las entradas del amplificador no? o sea,
guitarra>>preamplificador>>desfasador>>amplificador
para asi poder tener las 2 entradas desfasadas en 180° una de la otra y las salidas de la etapa de potencia estarian conectadas directamente sobre un solo parlante, mientras q la masa en las salidas  van a GND me equivoco?... Tambien estuve leyendo por ahi que si puenteas un amplificador el parlante debe ser de por lo menos el doble de la carga minima que soporta el amplificador (con esto no tengo problema ya que el unico parlante que consegui es de 8 ohm)
Desde ya les agradezco su tiempo y colaboracion.

PD: Si tuviera 2 parlantes ni me molestaria en hacer este circuito, pero bueno, hay que hacer economia y esto creo es lo mejor para ello 



como para tirar un poco mas de datos aca esta el datasheet...
http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/108398/ETC/STK4191II.html


----------

